# Knicks need a big man



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

The Knicks need a big man. Lets face it, these guys arent cutting it and Kurts not a center. What should the Knicks do in the offseason to vetter their frontcourt?


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

News flash the whoel world knows theryre in deaperate need for good post players, and with their 2 "stars" having problems with there contracts u knick fans cant do much besides wait.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

WOW U FIGURE IT ALL BY YOURSELF

ITS NO SECRET U KNOW.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I THINK THEY SHOULD DRAFT KAMAN AND SEE HOW IT GOES FOR THEM OR TRADE DICE FOR Z


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> WOW U FIGURE IT ALL BY YOURSELF
> 
> ITS NO SECRET U KNOW.





> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> I THINK THEY SHOULD DRAFT KAMAN AND SEE HOW IT GOES FOR THEM OR TRADE DICE FOR Z


WRITING IN ALL CAPS IS EXTREMELY OBNOXIOUS AND UNNECESSARY.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> WRITING IN ALL CAPS IS EXTREMELY OBNOXIOUS AND UNNECESSARY.


I forgot i Kept on typing so fast i fogot about my capital letters.sry about that.


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Losers*

Dawg i just wanted 2 talk about it, but i guess u guys have enough time on ur hands to go around talkin trash 2 people about their posts. u guys are losers and u bore me.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Well everybody know is true that NY Knicks needs a Center so bad.It is like asking that detroit needs a superstar.Nothing new.


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Yea but....*

True, but there's gotta be some kind of solution to the problem.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

The solution is to get Zydrunas Ilgauskas or other decent center for a spree and harrington.MAYBE.I dont know.


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

*hmmm*

But with the Knicks's luck big Z would probably break his foot again...


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

well there is always a risk.IF all their player are healthy then they would have a solid lineup:

eisley
houston
weatherspoon
dice
Zydrunas

good lineup.


----------



## mofo202 (Apr 28, 2003)

That leaves Kurt Thomas at backup, gotta trade him for maybe a solid PG


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

Unless hes back to 100% dice is on the bench and dirty kurty starts


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

eisley and kurt thomas for nick vanexel.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Miami trades:
Malik Allen 
Vladimir Stepania

NY trades:
Kurt Thomas



huhh?????? how bout it?????
GIVE US KURT BACK!!!!


----------



## jus (Feb 22, 2003)

malik allen and stepania ????

doubt it

maybe, kurt thomas and the den#31 + nyk#39 for jamaal magliore

note that jamaal magliore is extremely fond of paul silas, so if silas does leave, it's even more possible


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Draft Kendrick Perkins.

Problem solved.


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Draft Kendrick Perkins.
> 
> Problem solved.


In about 5 years when he gets off of baby formula. Kendrick Perkins is no where near ready for the NBA.

Malik Allen and Stepania? I thought this thread was supposed to be about getting better big men.

As far Jamal Magliore, Jus, do you really believe we could bet him for that cheap? I would be very excited if that were true. I love KT, and he may even be a bit better than Magliore, but he is not a center. Of course that would leave us without a good PF, but I could deal with that, there are lots of good PF's out there.

Knowing Layden, I expect him to trade or sign some one over the hill or over rated like Elden Campbell or Dale Davis or even, worst case scenario Antonio Davis or Brian Grant.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Malik Allen and Stepania? I thought this thread was supposed to be about getting better big men.


it is about that.just saying NY should get Zydrunas where he plays center and dice plays pf position so that would would lead to trade kurt thomas for PG

Kurt thomas and eisley for nick


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

New to the boards but not to basketball.

It's no seceret we need a big man, but can someone who has Varejo play explain to me why an undersized powerforward ( 220 is a joke, Derek fisher weighs close to that) is listed that much higher than a 6'9 280 pound player with superb work ethic and a passion for defense ( as he is described)?

As for the stephania and who ever get real, those guys are european matador defenders. Kurt thomas lead the league in scoring in college. He just needs to play his natural position. Also, we would love to trade to Mcdyess away but really who will take a guy that has never played an nba season without an injury, unless it's to free up cap space. I can't believe we let Nene go for him, that was almost as bad as wasting on our pick on Fredrick Weis ( the guy who got teabagged by carter at the olympics)

We have a solid point guard, cable vision was just to stupid to get him over, however with such cancers as latrell spreewell ruining our organization with his crap work ethic and me first attitude maybe it was better to wait. Unfortunately the only tradeable player we have ( since we shopped spree around forever- almost got dale davis for him !) is signed to a ridiculously stupid contract. 

As for Z-man, he is good, however cleveland knows this and is not going to let him go, especially if they land one of the top 3 picks.

We just have a lot of problems but I think a big man with a strong work ethic and someone like that 7'6" kid who might suck but in the east will at least get some blocks due to height would be best.

Just registered to vent.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> As for Z-man, he is good, however cleveland knows this and is not going to let him go, especially if they land one of the top 3 picks.


It said in an article that he will likely be going next season.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Link?


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Link?


cant find it but if i do then i'll post it.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Chris Kaman could easily fall to the Knicks, which is probably an upgrade over their current situation. The Knicks could also try to pry Shawn Bradley from Dallas...good for a few blocks and altered shots, at least.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Sean Bradley would be a beast in the east. Despite being the totally unatheletic and incredibly unphysical ( did anyone see earl watsons block on him?). 

I think Mark Cuban likes him to much. Also I think bradley's contract is only around 4 mil a year. If I recall the only people we have signed to that amount are people like Eisely and Weatherspoon. Not exactly comparable folk.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Sean Bradley would be a beast in the east. Despite being the totally unatheletic and incredibly unphysical ( did anyone see earl watsons block on him?).
> 
> I think Mark Cuban likes him to much. Also I think bradley's contract is only around 4 mil a year. If I recall the only people we have signed to that amount are people like Eisely and Weatherspoon. Not exactly comparable folk.


A beast in the East? Nope.

Remember when he was on the Nets? How about when he was on the Sixers? Nowhere near a "beast."

Even now that he's improved a little, he would have about as much an impact on the game as big Z or Jamaal Magloire. Both are NOT beasts.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

LINK


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Its a subjective definition I'll give you that but looking back remeber he averaged over or at 10 pts 10 rbds a game and 3 blocks. That was 6-7 years ago, do you remember who he was playing against? Also he would play the full 40 upping his number and stats- this combined with his excellent free throw percentage would make him a force to be reckoned with him.


I am not overating his ability because yes, I do watch basketball. I think you are forgetting about the current center situation in the east, he would be more dominant than you imagine, especially with kurt thomas freed up he could provide excellent help defense. 

He would be the biggest deterrent in the middle save brad miller in the east ( if miller stays.)IMO


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

That link seems kinda insubstantial as it lists no source and does not say who the Mavs would possibly be giving up. I honestly don't think La Frenz or Bradley would be on the table.... and I can't imagine who else clevland would want.


That being said I would LOVE to have Z-man on the team. Even if he only can play half of it. I would also love to get Caron butler somehow, I think you guys got a real steal in the draft and that he has a huge upside ( he's already a good defender).


----------



## starbonis (Aug 7, 2002)

Thinkink about Fred Weis ??? . The knicks still have his rights.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> 
> 
> It said in an article that he will likely be going next season.


The article in which you are referring had about a two line blurb about speculation that the Cavs were looking to trade Z (in addition that reporter in particular is a poor source). In no way did it mention that they were or that he would not be a Cav next year. Frankly I would put my money on Z staying in Cleveland. The vast majority of trade scenarios that involve Z would be of little to no use for the Cavs. At this point if they were convinced that Z was not a part of this teams future (a very big if considering that he is only 27 years old) they would be better off letting him play for the next 2 years and letting him walk at the end of his contract. 

Almost every other proposed deal involving Z has the Cavs taking an equally bad contract and a player who isn't nearly as talented as Z. And while there are those who will bring up Z's history of injury the fact remains that he hasn't been injured in 2 seasons, his feet have been rebuild and at the end of last season he was playing some of the best basketball of his life.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

*The Knicks' perpetual search for a legit center*

In my proposed Knicks-Hawks blockbuster (see the post for details), New York gets Theo Ratliff. He's a center.

Zydrunas Ilgauskus to the Knicks could happen. The Knicks can offer expiring contracts and the #9 overall pick. But can't they get more with those expiring contracts and with that draft pick by trading with Atlanta? I think so. Besides, I think Ilgauskus will end up in Dallas (for Raef LaFrentz and Avery Johnson's expiring contract).

As bad as Scott Layden is, he won't trade for either Antonio Davis or Brian Grant. Ownership won't allow it. Ownership wants to win, they're willing to spend money, but they're not going to simply bail teams out on terrible contracts out of the goodness of their hearts. Again, a team can get way more for expiring contracts than the likes of Antonio Davis and Brian Grant. I think it's way past time for Toronto and Miami fans to just DEAL with the fact that you're STUCK with these guys. I can't believe how many idiotic Antonio Davis and Brian Grant trades I see on this forum on a daily basis.

Caron_Butler was joking about the Vladimir Stepania-Malik Allen thing, obviously.

Frederic Weis is clearly not an option.

I honestly cannot believe that a single person on the planet still believes that Shawn Bradley will ever be anything more than he already is. The East may not have very many dominant centers, they may have some lousy centers, but dear GOD, that does not mean that the embarrassing Shawn Bradley can move over to the East and be an All-Star. The Knicks are clearly better off sticking with the undersized Kurt Thomas or signing a mediocre veteran big man (Dale Davis or Elden Campbell) than trading for Bradley. I can't believe people still talk about Bradley other than to make fun of him.

The Hornets will NOT trade Jamaal Magloire to the Knicks, not going to happen. Hosses like Magloire don't grow on trees. I don't understand why people think the Hornets are looking to trade Magloire, he's a big part of that team's future. Magloire isn't going anywhere, especially not for that garbage suggestion (Kurt Thomas and a couple of second round picks).

The Knicks COULD and probably SHOULD just hold onto their #9 overall pick and draft their center of the future. Chris Kaman should still be on the board, Kosta Perovic may be there, Kendrick Perkins will be there. But the Knicks need to challenge for the playoffs for business reasons. As Scott Layden pointed out last summer after the terrible McDyess trade, rebuilding is not an option in New York.

Incidentally, Nick Van Exel isn't going anywhere. He's a bigtime player for Dallas. Van Exel is a perfect fit as this team's sixth man. He makes and takes big shots. The Mavs will be able to get their big man (or men) without trading Van Exel. Again, LaFrentz and Avery Johnson's expiring contract for Ilgauskus, and P.J. Brown to a longterm contract with the full MLE will work.


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

The Knicks will do something very severe, wild, and unpredictable. It will most likely not work out well for us, but at least we tend to make drastic changes every year. It keeps things exciting. My point is though, is that Scott Layden is way too unpredictable for anyone to even really guess his next move, including himself. The guy runs a basketball team like a drunken frat boy drives a car, and the statements about changes coming this summer make me as optimistic as said frat boy challenging his friends to a race.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Van gundy was a good coach better than chanley i dont why he left.


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> Van gundy was a good coach better than chanley i dont why he left.


Because he saw the way that the franchise management was headed, and he had been complaining for years that he needed more talent and more size. He got frustrated and wanted nothing to do with us anymore.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

thats sad.He was much better than chanley.He might become the cavs,toronto,laclippers,or atlantla hawks coach this upcoming season.


----------

